
Classical Simulation of Quantum Systems? - jonbaer
http://physics.aps.org/articles/v9/66
======
ivan_ah
The paper is on the arXiv:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06526](http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06526)

